# thought this was cute...



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

and thought some could appreciate it as much as I did hehe


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent comment!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. gotta love the postcript to that ..  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DITTO on that!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooo ya another pigeon lover !!!!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bad hygiene?*

Pigeons have excellent hygiene. 

Don't even need toilet paper, unless they have problems usually brought on in a direct or indirect way by humans or human activity.

Pigeon *Splitbeak* had diarrhea and a poop build-up because she couldn't clean herself. There is a good chance she split her upper beak by hitting a glass windowpane.

If humans are unable to clean themselves, they usually have a nurse or another human help them. We don't call them unhygienic for that reason. 

Humans use toilets and sewer systems, but there are plenty of people here in Cologne (and everywhere) who take short-cuts. 

And humans contribute immensely to garbage and trash and graffiti everywhere. They often build indiscriminately, without regard to the commonweal of other species, and often leave unused, obsolete habitations and vehicles wherever they have forgotten them out of sight. 

The sign should read:

Please don't allow humans here! WE DON'T WANT THEM. They are unhygienic, spread lice, ticks, cockroaches, AIDS, tuberculosis, numerous influenzas, bacteria, fungi, viruses, microorgansms, crime, pollution, radioactivity, et cetera et cetera and more etc. 

It is an extremely rare human who is as gentle and cute as a pigeon. 

Humans are a bad example to pigeons as to how a species should behave.

Larry


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Larry_Cologne said:


> The sign should read:
> 
> Please don't allow humans here! WE DON'T WANT THEM. They are unhygienic, spread lice, ticks, cockroaches, AIDS, tuberculosis, numerous influenzas, bacteria, fungi, viruses, microorgansms, crime, pollution, radioactivity, et cetera et cetera and more etc.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. The wording of your sign is far more appropriate!

Anyway, I love the fact that someone came along and added that postscript to the notice, I'm sure the original author will not be happy  

Michelle


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

umm yeah, I just posted it to show that pigeon lovers are everywhere ,cant keep a pigeon lover down  pigeons rule !!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*vandal*

sometimes vandals can be productive. the sign at the bathurst station that says dont feed the pigeons and other birds needs to be covered up or altered...if you know what i mean. if it wasnt illegal to tamper with TTC property, i would. (i sneek them seeds sometimes.cant resist. actually my older cock KU came from there, broken wing from streetcar running it over.

Pigeons rule!!! sweet cooers! cute pooers.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

HA! the person acts as if he has a massive army of people backing him\her up!

" 'WE' dont want them here"

WE??? whos we? Give me NAMES. il make sure their car gets pooped on.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am being treated for an bad eye infection from not being careful one day in a public facility and rubbing my eye. _Pigeons are a hygiene problem_? Oh, gimme a break!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

cooingsosweetly said:


> the sign at the bathurst station that says dont feed the pigeons and other birds needs to be covered up or altered...if you know what i mean. if it wasnt illegal to tamper with TTC property, i would.


Hehe maybe a big sticker with the word "hate" to cover "feed," (Don't Hate the Pigeons) it would only take a second to slap on and run away... _not that I'm suggesting you break the law or anything  _



cooingsosweetly said:


> Pigeons rule!!! sweet cooers! cute pooers.


Lolz, wonderful slogan!



Flying_Pidgy said:


> WE??? whos we? Give me NAMES. il make sure their car gets pooped on.


Haha, FP you are too funny


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

If only who put up that sign would take a good hard look at himself and other humans. Then he'd know what the word unhygenic really meant.

I'm always seeing pigeons taking baths in the rivers around town and taking showers in the rain. They don't like to be dirty.

And yeah they are gentle and cute too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Garye said:


> ...I'm always seeing pigeons taking baths in the rivers around town and taking showers in the rain....


Our pet birds are stuck with whatever depth of water we chose to put in the pan. When pigeons bathe in the river, how deep do they go? Left to their own devices, what is their preference? Belly deep? More or less? Do they ever end up floating?


----------

